# Gefälschte QR-Codes auf Plakaten



## Hippo (11 Dezember 2012)

> *Experten warnen vor gefälschten QR-Codes *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/gadg...t-gefaelschten-qr-codes-a-872233.html#ref=rss


----------

